

The technology behind Nextdoor - kilimchoi
https://engblog.nextdoor.com/2015/07/02/what-is-the-technology-behind-nextdoor/

======
Todd
I'm kind of disappointed by the cynical tone that has been increasing on HN
over the past year or so. This is a straightforward blog post that is
transparent about a wide range of technologies used in several areas (not just
the user-facing portion). I found it informative. For example, it validates
some of my concerns about scaling using PostgreSQL. They're using a single
write server in a top 2000 site (according to Alexa).

~~~
rjbrock
Yeah as am I. These cynical comments can be completely replaced by a downvote
if they honestly don't think that this is interesting or appropriate.

On a separate note, it was great to hear that PostGIS (which is amazing btw)
scaled well and can be used on a site with this much traffic!

------
thaddeusmt
Interesting to hear they were so dissatisfied with Celery/RabbitMQ that chose
to write their own queuing system. I'm looking in to implementing a queue for
background tasks right now, and was down to choosing between Celery/RabbitMQ
and beanstalkd. Perhaps I'll check out their new "Taskworker" ("Kale"?) app
that they have open sourced.
([https://github.com/Nextdoor/ndkale](https://github.com/Nextdoor/ndkale))

~~~
Todd
I know it's early days, but I'm excited about Salvatore's new project, Disque.
He certainly knows how to find a technical niche with a big need.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9818403](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9818403)

------
nnain
Python/Django is still lovely for putting together a quick project, but I
don't think anyone would pick this stack (Python/Django/Tornado/RabbitMQ etc)
for a scalable server in 2015 anyway. It was a good choice in 2011-12, when
Nextdoor started. As of today what's posted in this blog is pretty common
knowledge within Python backend developer community. Of course the comfort
level of team members in picking up other technologies matter.

~~~
tim333
What do you think they would use now? I'm not sure Node/Mongo etc is without
it's problems.

------
pbreit
File under: "Things I Never Wondered About".

------
joeblow99
some kind of queuing as well

------
stephengillie
I'm guessing there's a web stack of some type, backed by a database, perhaps
with an API mid-layer. Probably some type of FTP or other content upload
system for articles, and an image origin for a CDN. Also, perhaps a data
ingestion and ETL system.

~~~
nsxwolf
And I think it's all done by computers.

